# $30 a month for an R15?



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I had to post this here to see if anyone else has ever heard or anything like this before. I've been with D* forever and now have HR20's but I was talking to a friend of mine in Virgina that moved in to a new house a few months ago, they don't have cable in the area so she went with D*. 

With this in mind she is telling me that she is getting charged over $30 a month for her R15. I figured that this was maybe a payment plan or something for the unit itself but she said she called D* and they said no this is the charge she is going to get every month from now on???

I've never heard of anything like this so I thought I would put it out to you guys and see what you thought???


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds to me like it's the lowest SD tier plus DVR service each month.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

gphvid said:


> Sounds to me like it's the lowest SD tier plus DVR service each month.


+1

It's hard to tell without more info, but that's what it sounds like to me, too.

$29.99 for the family pack
+$5.99 for DVR service
= what someone might call more than $30 a month for an R15.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

gphvid said:


> Sounds to me like it's the lowest SD tier plus DVR service each month.


No that is just the charge for the R15, she's got the premier package and her bill is well over $150 a month :eek2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

funhouse69 said:


> No that is just the charge for the R15, she's got the premier package and her bill is well over $150 a month :eek2:


Something isn't right there... unless as the first replier stated... that maybe it is a payment plan for 3 months for the unit


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Something isn't right there... unless as the first replier stated... that maybe it is a payment plan for 3 months for the unit


I have to agree with Earl. My bill is in the $130 a month range for TC Premier with all the receivers in my sig.

How many receivers does she have? Does she have the D* service plan? Any extra sports subscriptions she may be paying for,etc.?


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Something isn't right there... unless as the first replier stated... that maybe it is a payment plan for 3 months for the unit


Must be something like this. Maybe she got the R15 for $99 on a 3 month plan of $33 each month. As an R15 user I can confirm there is not a monthly fee for the R15 other than the DVR fee which is per account and the mirroring fee per extra receiver.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm surprised she would even have had to pay for an R15. With even a little luck, you can score a free one.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm surprised she would even have had to pay for an R15. With even a little luck, you can score a free one.


Entering the "DVR4U2" offer code when ordering a R15 from directv.com still works to get you an R15 for free.... no luck required.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Entering the "DVR4U2" offer code when ordering a R15 from directv.com still works to get you an R15 for free.... no luck required.


Yup! Worked for me last month....but I got a nasty surprise. I was signed up for the "protection plan" without my permission. It was deleted without question when I spotted it on my bill.


----------



## jimflynnjr (Jan 12, 2007)

The 3 installments of $33 showed up on my bill. I had a bad D10 that I called in to get replaced and talked the rep into sending out an R15 instead. Well, they did... the box came with an installer and all  When I got my next monthly bill, there was a $33 equipment charge on it. I called and explained the situation to the second CSR and they took it off my bill. "____ will give me a dvr for free...."


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've talked to my friend again and she swears up and down that this has been a monthly charge for several months now (more than a payment plan for the receiver itself) and when she calls D* they tell her that this is the charge for the box itself until she cancels. This is why this doesn't make any sense. As I said her bill is well over $150 (don't remember the exact amount) for Premier Package, 1 Receiver, Local Channels and that is it.

I have Premier with local channels, HD and 4 Receivers and I pay a lot less than that. :eek2: 

I will have to see if she will let me log in to her D* account and see for myself as I don't get it.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Hopefully she will because that makes no sense.


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

Is this possibly a surcharge for having bad credit ????


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

robertpil said:


> Is this possibly a surcharge for having bad credit ????


As far as I know she's got perfect credit. Even with that said, is there such a thing?


----------

